
Ask HN: Feeling stuck Looking for suggestions - throwaway5023
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m a senior software engineer at a 5 year old startup in the bay area and I am fully vested on my initial amount of stocks.<p>I&#x27;m making a good salary (210K+).<p>My problem is that in the last few months I feel stuck, the company is not really growing to say the least and there&#x27;s no more focus on big things to bring users in.<p>There&#x27;s enough money in the bank for a long time but it just feels that I am (along with the company) standing in place waiting for something to happen.<p>Since I am the most senior engineer I am really lacking professional challenge and learning experience from my peers and it&#x27;s starting to feel really boring.<p>I realize this sounds a bit whiny but I am sharing this because this weight heavy on my. Looking for suggestions and inspiration...
======
Raed667
As a senior engineer it is partially your task to "make something happen".

~~~
brudgers
There are workplace cultures where that's not a senior engineer's prerogative.
The tea leaves in the question could be read as suggesting that is the case
(though alternate readings are possible). From here, I don't see enough
information to determine if it's nature or nurture.

------
icedchai
Sitting around "waiting for something to happen" gets old pretty quick, no
matter how much money you're making. I suggest you find something new and
quit.

------
samuelm
Are you interested in a new challenge?

I ask because a friend who works in IP Law recently was telling me how she
needs software engineers to come and work for them (DLAPiper is the firm) as
experts. They even help you pay for law school if you're interested in that.

If that sounds at all like an interesting challenge hit me up at shmandell at
gmail.com for more information.

------
eecks
I would love to be making 210k+ a year

